
Show HN: Sodium_compat, a Pure PHP implementation of libsodium - CiPHPerCoder
https://github.com/paragonie/sodium_compat
======
CiPHPerCoder
Announcement post which explains the challenges and motivations:
[https://paragonie.com/blog/2017/01/let-s-make-2017-year-
simp...](https://paragonie.com/blog/2017/01/let-s-make-2017-year-simply-
secure-php-cryptography)

